

Bird in Flight, B2 Bomber - sabalaba
http://i.imgur.com/CjXtdc4.jpg

======
deadfall
Don't birds get picked up by radar?

~~~
b0o
they do, but i think its what the B2's are coated with that give them stealth
capabilities, and not the overall shape.

~~~
deadfall
"Its shape means there are very few leading edges for radar to reflect from,
reducing its signature dramatically."
[http://www.howitworksdaily.com/transport/b-2-stealth-
bomber/](http://www.howitworksdaily.com/transport/b-2-stealth-bomber/)

